# Utah Rescue Standard Poodle



## apoodleaday

Hi all!
I do charity grooming for some different rescue orginizations. Last night I groomed this sweet standard boy. He is looking for a forever home. He will be neutered next week. He's very underweight and his hair was a mess so his grooming is not great. I think he will have nice hair and look a lot better when he's had some groceries. He is housetrained but will tinkle a little if nervous. He is eager to please and responds well to any positive reinforcement. Feel free to PM me if you'd like further info. Thanks for looking.


----------



## pudlemom

Aww,what a sweet boy I hope he find a good forever home...you did a great job on him he is all ready for his new home.


----------



## Karma'sACat

He is so handsome and you did a great job bringing that out! I hope he finds a forever home soon!


----------



## Locket

Send him over here!! Sooo handsome!


----------



## Fluffyspoos

What a sweet looking boy, love how you gave him Lacey ears! I hope you find a good home for him! What color is he would you say?


----------



## Feralpudel

Awwww. Bless you for doing this, and I think you did a great job with him. I hope he finds a great forever home--he looks like a real sweetheart.


----------



## penny_ann

He looks super sweet. Wish I could take him but my apartment is not spoo sized. Hope he finds a forever home soon!


----------



## spoowhisperer

Oh my gosh....what a face, what a beautiful face. If I were in the area, it would be so hard to turn him down. Wonderful job grooming him, he should get adopted out quickly looking so handsome. Thank you for your volunteer grooming, it feels so good to help doesn't it. I have tried to help often in my local shelter too, but is so frustrating. No facilities to wash a dog or really even to set up to groom. 
Really really nice job on this sweet boy, hope he finds his forever home soon!


----------



## bigpoodleperson

OMG, when i look into his beautiful face, I see Riley! He grabs my heart! I SO wish i could take him! Such a wonderful looking boy. I really hope he finds a great forever home!


----------



## Feathersprings

He looks great.. i know one of these days a pretty one like that is going to come up close to me and I we be more than tempted lOL!


----------



## apoodleaday

Fluffyspoos said:


> What a sweet looking boy, love how you gave him Lacey ears! I hope you find a good home for him! What color is he would you say?


He is apricot. 
He will absolutely bond tight to the person that brings him home. He wants so much to be connected to a human


----------



## flufflvr

Awwww. . . those big, dark, soulful eyes. I can't even say how tempting this is, but there's no way I can have more than two. If I was looking. . . I sure hope he finds a fabulous forever home.


----------



## Jessie's Mom

i wish i could say yes. i so badly want a 2nd, but @ this point it really would not be fair to do that. too much on my plate as it is. how old is this beautiful boy? do you know anything about his history? like how did he wind up in a rescue. boy, just knowing that rips my insides out, especially when you look at that beautiful face that is just begging for love....


----------



## apoodleaday

Jessie's Mom said:


> i wish i could say yes. i so badly want a 2nd, but @ this point it really would not be fair to do that. too much on my plate as it is. how old is this beautiful boy? do you know anything about his history? like how did he wind up in a rescue. boy, just knowing that rips my insides out, especially when you look at that beautiful face that is just begging for love....


The shelter said 4, I think more like 2 maybe 3. He was picked up in a smaller town south of Salt Lake. No one claimed him or came looking for him. His time was getting close when the rescue picked him up. He's very very thin. His foster mom says he's got a good appetite and he is house broken. He walks nicely beside her and he slept on the bed no problem  She already has 3 standards or I think she'd be tempted to keep him. He really wants to please.


----------



## plumcrazy

OK... THAT'S IT!!!! As soon as I win the lottery, I'm going to buy a place out in the country where I can have as many poodles as I want to have!!! Then I'm going to rescue these sweet, deserving kids who need a home! My Hannah-banana (mixed breed adopted from the humane society I managed) is such an awesome dog -she also was a stray, impounded by the Mandan Animal Control. No one claimed her - it's beyond my comprehension how someone could do this!! I would move heaven and earth to find any one of my pets if they'd ever get lost. I know this guy will find a home soon - he's too beautiful to be homeless for long.


----------



## CharismaticMillie

He has the most humble, soulful eyes. If I lived in Utah, I would adopt this dog hands down! His face reminds me of Henry. I hope with all of my heart that he finds a loving forever home soon!


----------



## amerique2

He is gorgeous! Such a sweet face and soulful eyes. Please keep us updated.


----------



## cbrand

You did a beautiful groom on this boy. How do you do that transition from topknot to ears?


----------



## apoodleaday

cbrand said:


> You did a beautiful groom on this boy. How do you do that transition from topknot to ears?


Thank you. 
When I scissor the topknot I only scissor around the front like a poodle top knot. I fold the ear back and scissor from the front corner of the ear around the front, over the eyes, to the front corner of the other ear. I do not cut into the hair above the ear. I comb the hair on the top of the head straight up and scissor over the top of the head from ear to ear. I comb the top of the ear hair straight out from the head and use my shears to blend it with the top knot. This works the best on a layered ear or ear that is growing out from a shorter trim.


----------



## Locket

plumcrazy said:


> OK... THAT'S IT!!!! As soon as I win the lottery, I'm going to buy a place out in the country where I can have as many poodles as I want to have!!! Then I'm going to rescue these sweet, deserving kids who need a home!


That's my plan too, lottery money or no lottery money.


----------



## Pamela

aawwww sweet


----------



## Deeanne

I would love to adopt him if he is still available.


----------



## twyla

This is an 8 year old thread


----------



## Dogs4Life

Deeanne said:


> I would love to adopt him if he is still available.


It's the thought that counts  Keep looking...I got my poodle through a rescue.


----------



## PoodleMomAnew

LOL. Sorry but I had to laugh...


----------

